# The Hilarious HVAC 10 Commandments! Individually available



## letsbetechs (Feb 25, 2018)

Watch them in any order you want as you have time! 

Have a coworker dealing with one of these? Send him the link to the commandment that was broken and give him a laugh! LOL

Here is a handy list of all the links to your favorite commandments!

Complete HVAC 10 Commandments
https://youtu.be/HnDcsLSL4dY

Outtakes
https://youtu.be/0JfAdJ0Jtok

Commandment #1 - Thou Shalt Clean Thy House
https://youtu.be/UdaR833yJR8

Commandment #2 - Thou Shalt Not Negotiate Pricing
https://youtu.be/akibqfhG-10

Commandment #3 - Emergency Calls are for Emergencies
https://youtu.be/_6xahSpSqts

Commandment #4 - Thou Shalt Not Purchase Thy Own Equipment
https://youtu.be/mSbrfQMzz9o

Commandment #5 - Thou Shalt Not Pre-disassemble Thy Unit
https://youtu.be/g0KoNI62FH0

Commandment #6 - Thou Shalt Not Lie To Your Tech
https://youtu.be/qyYQFFcC6zY

Commandment #7 - Thou Shalt Not Call Multiple Companies
https://youtu.be/ZxUId7pWdaU

Commandment #8 - Thou Shalt not tell the tech it just needs a little freon
https://youtu.be/-yvZkFgQv8Q

Commandment #9 - Thou Shalt Not Touch the Technician's Tools
https://youtu.be/0fLNZCQb1Xo

Commandment #10 - Thou shalt give they tech room to work!
https://youtu.be/GOPT2N4_puU


----------

